# Stupid people



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Today I was sent to a church owned trailer park for a "small job" as the guy who called told the boss. He said it was simple stuff that I should have on the truck. I get to this place to find that they are building a new community washroom. Well I meet with one fellow who says he is the guy in charge of this project. He says well all we need are some toilet flanges raised up for the over pour of concrete. The new washroom is being built around where the old plumbing was located in the floor. So as I'm finishing that he says next we need to raise that floor drain 3 1/2", no problem. I do that, he returns a few mins later those 6" floor drains need to be replaced. What size is the line to the septic tank? I look in it's 4". We discuss repairing the oversized c/o, I'm told no we are just raising them. So I send buddy to go track down 6" couplings. As he's leaving he hands me plans to a handy capped washroom to be built off one side. He says laundry in this room, no floor drain. Three piece bath, no floor drain. So I dig up the stone and complete my underground. The inspector shows up and oks me to cover. Meanwhile the park. Anger shows up, well my new stubs for the toilet flanges make no sense, the floor drains are totally wrong and I missed floor drains in my new underground. So we have a little discussion about "code" which in his opinion was totally wrong. I ended up digging up my underground again, as I finish it for the second time he says that was free. I about lost it on him, I was about ready to say f you your project manager gave me this print with no floor drains, I went off the plans not my fault you weren't here for lay out. He reluctantly finally agreed. Don't everybody love when projects have more than one person in charge? My question is was I wrong for getting mad?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

No you had a right to get mad. You seem to have handled it the professional way by not slinging f words around.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

I stopped after "church owned trailer park".


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

When the guy made me pray before starting the job it should have raised a red flag. I had to go back today and raise the floor drains again. This time i left the pipe long and I'll cut them to length once the cement is poured. Park manager guy says you seemed kinda mad yesterday afternoon, i says the dirt tornado gave it away? He says yes. I didn't throw any f words around due to doing that in a catholic church when my apprentice dropped the lid to the grease interceptor on my head as I pulled the rotten screen out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> When the guy made me pray before starting the job it should have raised a red flag. I had to go back today and raise the floor drains again. This time i left the pipe long and I'll cut them to length once the cement is poured. Park manager guy says you seemed kinda mad yesterday afternoon, i says the dirt tornado gave it away? He says yes. I didn't throw any f words around due to doing that in a catholic church when my apprentice dropped the lid to the grease interceptor on my head as I pulled the rotten screen out.



[SIZE="4" piss on them and just get angry with them now
and show them you are not going to take a bunch of holy water crap from them....

I dont care what faith it is...odds are its all voulenteer labor and charity and they do not have a clue what they are doing and your company is gonna be in a mess before its all over fixing mistakes...


We got into a mess a long time ago on a Black Church that my dad got suckered into doing...

The pastor had absolutely no clue as to what they were all doing and we walked off the job after they poured mud instead of pea-gravel to fill in an area with our plumbing drains all spread out in.... 
It rained and the all the plumbing literally dropped and sank about 18 inches down and snapped off pvc everywhere.... the stakes we put in the ground would no hold....:yes:

then we come to find out that their dumb ass block layer that went to that church decided to do the church a big favor and make the building a foot longer and a foot wider without telling anyone....:laughing::laughing:.

so of course the roof trusses in the lumber package is gonna be all messed up 
and of course our plumbing is not going to be where it should be...:furious:..

Then the pastor expected us to dig up all that mud and re-plumb the whole slab plumbing for FREE...:no::no: 

I lost my cool and told the pastor that he did not know what the hell he was doing and was in way over his head and he better hire a contractor to do this building ----- and we walked off the job ---actually I RAN off the job...




[/SIZE]


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

*To many Chiefs !*



Dpeckplb said:


> Today I was sent to a church owned trailer park for a "small job" as the guy who called told the boss. He said it was simple stuff that I should have on the truck. I get to this place to find that they are building a new community washroom. Well I meet with one fellow who says he is the guy in charge of this project. He says well all we need are some toilet flanges raised up for the over pour of concrete. The new washroom is being built around where the old plumbing was located in the floor. So as I'm finishing that he says next we need to raise that floor drain 3 1/2", no problem. I do that, he returns a few mins later those 6" floor drains need to be replaced. What size is the line to the septic tank? I look in it's 4". We discuss repairing the oversized c/o, I'm told no we are just raising them. So I send buddy to go track down 6" couplings. As he's leaving he hands me plans to a handy capped washroom to be built off one side. He says laundry in this room, no floor drain. Three piece bath, no floor drain. So I dig up the stone and complete my underground. The inspector shows up and oks me to cover. Meanwhile the park. Anger shows up, well my new stubs for the toilet flanges make no sense, the floor drains are totally wrong and I missed floor drains in my new underground. So we have a little discussion about "code" which in his opinion was totally wrong. I ended up digging up my underground again, as I finish it for the second time he says that was free. I about lost it on him, I was about ready to say f you your project manager gave me this print with no floor drains, I went off the plans not my fault you weren't here for lay out. He reluctantly finally agreed. Don't everybody love when projects have more than one person in charge? My question is was I wrong for getting mad?


Dpeckplb- Hell no , you were not wrong for getting mad. Next time, you want to make sure before you go redoing your work because someone told or gave you incorrect info,:furious: that you are getting paid. They seem to be more agreeable when the work has to be done, as opposed to after it "is" done !


----------

